# Pc für Videoschnitt (4K & FHD) bis 2000€



## bianabanana (8. Juli 2016)

*Pc für Videoschnitt (4K & FHD) bis 2000€*

Hallo,

ich bin nun schon seit 2 Monaten auf der Suche nach dem richtigen PC für mich, werde aber einfach aus den ganzen verschiedenen Bezeichnungen und Artikeln nicht schlau.

Was brauch ich? 

- Preisrahmen wären 2500 bis max. 2700€ inkl. Monitor und Zubehör.
- Genutzt wird es hauptsächlich für Videoschnitt, Fotobearbeitung und Grafik (Adobe Premiere, After Effects, Photoshop, Cinema4D usw.) 
- Super Grafikkarte is wichtig
- 16gb RAM mindestens

Hatte bisher ein Macbook Pro 15'' mit 2,5 GHz Quad-Core, Intel Core i7 Prozessor, 16GB RAM, würde mir allerdings etwas mehr Leistung wünschen.
Zur Zeit verwerte ich nur FHD Material, möchte mir aber spätestens Ende des Jahres eine neue Kamera kaufen, daher möchte ich gleich für 4K vorsorgen.

Bin noch nicht sicher ob ich mir wirklich zutraue einen PC selbst zusammenzubauen, da ich damit absolut keine Erfahrung hab! 
Ich hab mir den Ideacenter Y900 von Lenovo angeschaut, allerdings meinte ein Freund, dass man für Videoschnitt etc. andere Anforderungen als für Gaming braucht!?

Wär super wenn mir da wer helfen könnte!


----------



## Research (8. Juli 2016)

*AW: Pc für Videoschnitt (4K & FHD) bis 2000€*

Naja, Gaming und Videosxhnitt sind 2 Paar Schuhe. Baue später was zusammen.


----------



## Jooschka (8. Juli 2016)

*AW: Pc für Videoschnitt (4K & FHD) bis 2000€*

Mainboard: 200€ ASRock X99 Extreme4 (90-MXGVL0-A0UAYZ)
RAM: 175€ G.Skill RipJaws V schwarz DIMM Kit  32GB, DDR4-3000, CL14-14-14-34 (F4-3000C14D-32GVK)
CPU: 440€ Intel Core i7-6800K, 6x 3.40GHz, boxed ohne Kuhler (BX80671I76800K)
CPU-Kühler: 45€ Thermalright HR-02 Macho Rev. B (100700726)
Netzteil: 100€ Enermax Platimax  500W ATX 2.4 (EPM500AWT)   je nach Graka und übertaktungh evt auch das 600W
Gehäuse (nach Geschmack): 100€ http://preisvergleich.pcgameshardwa...fd-ca-def-r5-bk-a1200732.html?hloc=at&hloc=de
SSD: ~200€ für 960GB  http://preisvergleich.pcgameshardware.de/?cat=hdssd&sort=r&xf=#xf_top

So in etwa könnte das Grundgerüst aussehen
Macht zusammen rund 1260€ und es fehlt noch eine Grafikkarte und ein Monitor.... dazu evt ein Datengrab mit ein paar TB
Bei der GraKa weiß ich nicht, welche Firma deine Programme besser unterstützt. 
Bei den UHD Monitoren kenne ich mich noch nicht so aus.


----------



## Maddrax111 (8. Juli 2016)

*AW: Pc für Videoschnitt (4K & FHD) bis 2000€*

Grundgerüst ohne GPU

Intel Core i7-6800K, 6x 3.40GHz, boxed ohne Kühler Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland 437
ASUS X99-A II Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland 254
EKL Alpenföhn Brocken 2 PCGH-Edition Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland 43 
Crucial Ballistix Sport DIMM Kit 32GB, DDR4-2400 Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland 118
Nanoxia Deep Silence 3 schwarz Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland 70 
2* http://geizhals.de/sandisk-ultra-ii-480gb-sdssdhii-480g-g25-a1154832.html 230
http://geizhals.de/crucial-mx200-250gb-ct250mx200ssd1-a1215088.html 83
http://geizhals.de/be-quiet-straight-power-10-cm-500w-atx-2-4-e10-cm-500w-bn234-a1165357.html 93

1428 Euro.

Bevor jemand fragt warum drei SSDs. Die MX200 für BS und Anwendungssoftware und aufgrund der Videobearbeitung ist der Einsatz von 2 Platten gut.  Eine zum lesen und eine zum schreiben.
Wahlweise gehen auch 2 HDDs um es günstiger zu gestalten. Optional wenn gewünscht noch ein großes Datengrab.
http://geizhals.de/western-digital-wd-blue-3tb-wd30ezrz-a1311452.html?hloc=at&hloc=de 88

GPU:
http://geizhals.de/gainward-geforce...den-sample-3644-a1449270.html?hloc=at&hloc=de 710
oder günstigere Variante:
http://geizhals.de/gainward-geforce...den-sample-3682-a1456723.html?hloc=at&hloc=de 480


4k Monitor:
http://geizhals.de/lg-electronics-27mu67-b-a1273811.html?hloc=at&hloc=de 440
http://www.prad.de/new/monitore/test/2015/test-lg-27mu67-b-teil10.html#Fazit

Mit dem 4K Monitor und der 1080 hast du zwar dein Budget voll ausgereizt aber dann auch was wirklich potentes am Start.


----------



## Maddrax111 (8. Juli 2016)

*AW: Pc für Videoschnitt (4K & FHD) bis 2000€*



Jooschka schrieb:


> Mainboard: 200€ ASRock X99 Extreme4 (90-MXGVL0-A0UAYZ)
> RAM: 175€ G.Skill RipJaws V schwarz DIMM Kit  32GB, DDR4-3000, CL14-14-14-34 (F4-3000C14D-32GVK)
> CPU: 440€ Intel Core i7-6800K, 6x 3.40GHz, boxed ohne Kuhler (BX80671I76800K)
> CPU-Kühler: 45€ Thermalright HR-02 Macho Rev. B (100700726)
> ...



Bei X99 immer Quadkit nehmen. Wird dann auch günstiger weil die Bandbreite darüber kommt.
Und 600 Watt sind heutzutage immer oversized bei Single GPU auch mit Übertaktung


----------



## Hobbybastler1997 (8. Juli 2016)

*AW: Pc für Videoschnitt (4K & FHD) bis 2000€*



Jooschka schrieb:


> Mainboard: 200€ ASRock X99 Extreme4 (90-MXGVL0-A0UAYZ)
> RAM: 175€ G.Skill RipJaws V schwarz DIMM Kit  32GB, DDR4-3000, CL14-14-14-34 (F4-3000C14D-32GVK)
> CPU: 440€ Intel Core i7-6800K, 6x 3.40GHz, boxed ohne Kuhler (BX80671I76800K)
> CPU-Kühler: 45€ Thermalright HR-02 Macho Rev. B (100700726)
> ...



und bitte keinen Macho für X99, da füllt sich ja der Prozessor beleidigt.


----------



## gridderGER (8. Juli 2016)

*AW: Pc fÃ¼r Videoschnitt (4K & FHD) bis 2000â‚¬*



bianabanana schrieb:


> Hallo,
> 
> ich bin nun schon seit 2 Monaten auf der Suche nach dem richtigen PC für mich, werde aber einfach aus den ganzen verschiedenen Bezeichnungen und Artikeln nicht schlau.
> 
> ...




Wenn du mit den genannten Programmen professionell zu tun haben solltest, dann wäre eine Grafikkarte aus dem "Desktop-Workstations" -Segment von AMD oder NVIDIA, die bessere Wahl für dich zum Arbeiten! Die Programme sollten schon "Open CL" -fähig sein!

Diese Segment ist zwar sehr teurer aber für dich eher geeignet da die Treiber auch stark für produktive Arbeiten optimiert wurden sind und weniger fürs Gaming und diese auch Funktionen bieten, die bei normalen Gaming- Grafikkarten nicht verfuegbar s bzw. stark eingeschraenkt wurden sind!

AMD:AMD FirePro™ Grafik-karten fur Desktop-Workstations

NVIDIA:Quadro Grafikkarten fur Desktop-PCs, Macs und Workstation-PCs | NVIDIA






__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=RJGcfxC5uAI

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.






__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=nsH-WIS2XWM

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.






__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=uxVE7METovc

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.






__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=SkF8kQ6Cm5k

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Threshold (8. Juli 2016)

*AW: Pc für Videoschnitt (4K & FHD) bis 2000€*

Bei dem, was du machen willst, ist der 6 Kerner auf jeden Fall vorzuziehen.
Da lohnt sich sogar ein 8 Kerner, aber ich weiß nicht, ob du bereit bist, für die CPU 1000€ auszugeben.


----------



## Research (8. Juli 2016)

*AW: Pc für Videoschnitt (4K & FHD) bis 2000€*

Wie wäre es den "wichtigsten" Posten, den des Bildschirms zuerst zu klären?
Zu den Profikarten:
Nur NV ist so arschieg die Karten per Treiber zu kastrieren.


----------



## bianabanana (9. Juli 2016)

*AW: Pc für Videoschnitt (4K & FHD) bis 2000€*

Vielen Dank! 
Ich trau es mir allerdings nicht zu, den PC selbst zusammenzubauen und würde ihn daher gern zusammengebaut bestellen. 
Hab jetzt grad versucht einen zusammenzustellen ca. laut den Angaben die ihr mir oben gegeben habt, kam da auf der Seite wo ichs probiert hab (Gamer PC und High-End Gaming PC kaufen bei MIFcom) allerdings auf über 3000€


----------



## bianabanana (9. Juli 2016)

*AW: Pc für Videoschnitt (4K & FHD) bis 2000€*

So hab das Ganze nun nochmal probiert - schaut ja schon besser aus! Gibts da Punkte die zu verbessern wären? Bzw. etwas wo ich sparen könnte? 
Is das in der Form auch passend für 4K? 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




Danke!


----------



## Research (9. Juli 2016)

*AW: Pc für Videoschnitt (4K & FHD) bis 2000€*

CSV.de baut für 60€ zusammen, Altenrate für 120 + Test.


----------



## Trash123 (9. Juli 2016)

*AW: Pc für Videoschnitt (4K & FHD) bis 2000€*

Das Netzteil ist überdimensioniert da reicht auch die 550W Version oder das E10.


----------



## flotus1 (9. Juli 2016)

*AW: Pc für Videoschnitt (4K & FHD) bis 2000€*

Und der Shop in dem du kaufst ist ziemlich teuer.
Ist das eine Notebook-Festplatte da in deinem Warenkorb???
Und eine Founders Edition der GTX 1080?


----------



## Maddrax111 (9. Juli 2016)

*AW: Pc für Videoschnitt (4K & FHD) bis 2000€*

Wenn du meine Konfig von Seite 1 nimmst mit der 1080 und bei Mindfactory für 100 Euro zusammen bauen lässt ist das genau so teuer wie dein Shop und du hast 2.5GB mehr Speicherplatz inkl einer Extra SSD nur für BS und Anwendungssoftware. Mit Verkleinerung der Speicherkapazität auf 2 240er SanDisks zum lesen/schreiben und einer 1TB Daten HDD sparst du fast 150 Euro und hast als Goodie immer noch die Extra SSD und die beiden SanDisks zur vollen Bearbeitung frei.


----------



## bianabanana (9. Juli 2016)

*AW: Pc für Videoschnitt (4K & FHD) bis 2000€*

So ich habs jetzt bei Mindfactory zusammengestellt, allerdings bin ich aus Österreich & aus Deutschland können anscheinend keine Festplatten nach Österreich geliefert werden. Und selbst rumschrauben möchte ich nicht. 
Hab jetzt nochmal bei Alternate.at zusammengestellt mit den Konfig von Maddrax111. 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




Hätte aber auch diesen fertigen PC auf Amazon gefunden: 
SNOGARD Gamer PC HighEnd i7-6800K 16GB DDR4 4TB+256GB: Amazon.de: Elektronik


Womit wär ich denn besser dran? 
Preislich sinds ja doch knapp 300€ Unterscheid (inkl. den Kosten fürs Zusammenbauen bei Alternate)


----------



## Maddrax111 (10. Juli 2016)

*AW: Pc für Videoschnitt (4K & FHD) bis 2000€*



bianabanana schrieb:


> So ich habs jetzt bei Mindfactory zusammengestellt, allerdings bin ich aus Österreich & aus Deutschland können anscheinend keine Festplatten nach Österreich geliefert werden. Und selbst rumschrauben möchte ich nicht.
> Hab jetzt nochmal bei Alternate.at zusammengestellt mit den Konfig von Maddrax111.
> 
> 
> ...



Also ein 700 Watt Netztel brauchst du defintiv nicht. Die 500 WattVariante des E10 reicht vollkommen.
In dem Amazon PC wird das genaue Modell des Netzteils nicht genannt. Spricht in der Regel für ein technisch schlechtes und güntiger.
Und beim Amazon PC sind nur 16 GB RAM drin.

be quiet'!' Straight Power 10 500W CM, PC-Netzteil schwarz, 2x PCIe, Kabel-Management  -30 Euro 
Ballistix DIMM 16 GB DDR4-2400 Quad-Kit, Arbeitsspeicher BLS4C4G4D240FSA, Ballistix Sport -56 Euro

Zudem wird bei dem Fertig PC nicht das Modell der 1080 enannt. Vermutlich dann eine Founders Eidition also Referenzdesign.

PS
Zudem ist der Amazon PC ohne Betriebssystem,macht also auch knappe 100 Euro aus die noch oben drauf kämen.


----------



## bianabanana (10. Juli 2016)

*AW: Pc für Videoschnitt (4K & FHD) bis 2000€*

Ich kann auf der Seite von Alternate kein schlechteres Netzteil wählen, sobald ich einen DVD-Brenner mit ausgewählt habe.

Aber es wird der selbst konfigurierte werden - danke nochmal.


----------



## Maddrax111 (10. Juli 2016)

*AW: Pc für Videoschnitt (4K & FHD) bis 2000€*



bianabanana schrieb:


> Ich kann auf der Seite von Alternate kein schlechteres Netzteil wählen, sobald ich einen DVD-Brenner mit ausgewählt habe.
> 
> Aber es wird der selbst konfigurierte werden - danke nochmal.



Der Trick bei Alternate ist erst das Netzteil auswählen und dann GPU und solche Sachen wie DVD Brenner da Alternate zu hohe Toleranzen einbaut. Auch weil ja durchaus jemand ein 30 Euro Chinaböller Netzteil nehmen könnte.


----------

